

Like Star Trek, the Original Series? You'll like this. - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2013/07/like-star-trek-the-original-series-youll-like-this.php

======
zacharypinter
I thought Sulu looked familiar. It's Grant Imahara from MythBusters!

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Also in for a cameo appearance is Jamie Bamber, who played Apollo in BSG.
Seems appropriate :)

Couple more surprises in there, but I don't want to spoil too much.

------
jamt9000
How is this different from
[http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/](http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/)

------
sytelus
Really good production quality but you can see the difference between
armatures acting and real pros. How is this being funded?

------
DanielBMarkham
Poking around the website of the production group, it looks like there's a
contest for writing an episode.

So this might be one of those rare situations where highly-motivated fans
could write an episode and then watch it be performed as a STTOS show. That'd
be tremendously cool.

If I had time I'd love to do something with a technology/hacker slant.

